# Stuff you like to have:books,magazines,comics,etc



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 23, 2015)

There must be "holes" in your collection,major or minor deficiencies that annoy the heck
out of you.
The items you'd like to encounter in the secondhand bookstore,charity shop,at conventions,
etc.

some of mine:

View attachment 23721

View attachment 23721


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 23, 2015)

and:


----------



## J-Sun (Jun 23, 2015)

I picked up the Russell not too long ago - I think it was at a library book sale for a buck or two. It had been on my List for a long time, too. If you want it because you want it, then you gotta have it but if you want it for sheer reading experience, I'd recommend it but it's not so great that your life is a pale husk until you get it. 

As opposed to my Russell buck, though...












I only need 154 bucks at a minimum to get partly crappy partly used versions of these.  I'd even break down and get the frigging pixels at this point if I could find non-DRM'ed copies. Ain't no power in the 'verse can make me get a DRM'ed ebook, not even a Bruce Sterling collection.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 23, 2015)

good,good,good cover on the Reynolds one
If i were an author,i'd want that one on my magnum opus

CA Smith,Pennington cover \Me want


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Jul 4, 2015)

There are still 3 issues of "Unknown (Worlds) Magazine" missing from my collection.
The one time one of my book dealers had them in his catalogue it arrived on Tuesday.
It should have come on the previous Saturday, of course by then they were gone.
AAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vince W (Jul 4, 2015)

The Analog serialisations of Dune World and The Prophet of Dune. Oh and a signed first edition of Dune.


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Jul 6, 2015)

REF:Vince W
I think the Analog serialisations of Dune were issued in the rare Glossy (A4?) issues.


----------



## Vince W (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm not sure about that. The images I've seen of them are fairly matte looking.


----------

